# change of username?



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Can an admin help me please? I have PM'd Lorian, not sure when it will be read, but will supply reason for change via PM to Admin/whoever can change the screen name !


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

cuggster said:


> Can an admin help me please? I have PM'd Lorian, not sure when it will be read, but will supply reason for change via PM to Admin/whoever can change the screen name !


 It's unfair, now that you mentioned we want to know the reason :lol:


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

IronJohnDoe said:


> It's unfair, now that you mentioned we want to know the reason :lol:


 :tongue10: :tongue10:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

@Lorian


----------

